# what kind of car do you drive?



## landonsmother (Oct 28, 2007)

just wondering what kind of car does everyone drive.  i thought it would be interesting to see what everyone on specktra drives.

for me, i drivemy boyfriend's car which is a 2004 nissan sentra SER spec V.  he acutally wanted a trucke when we first went to look for a car but i fell in love with the SER that there was no way that i was leaving the dealership without one.  the next day, we went to get it after i convinced him.  LOL.  now he's in love with that car more than ever.  i used to race with his car, but i kinda slowed my role now.  don't wanna get them speeding tickets.

& right now, i drive a 2005 scion XB.  had to get my own car & i thought that this was the perfect car to get for a family car.  so much space for a decent price.  

sorry for the rambling but what kinda car yall drive???


----------



## COBI (Oct 28, 2007)

I've got an H3 for the bad weather (rain and snow) or when I need to transport stuff, and this year I picked up a Mercedes Convertible (love it!) for the nice weather.  

When it's time to trade, I won't get another H3 (not bad, but I downgraded from a Land Rover Discovery which has a much better ride); unless GM comes out without something new between now & then, I am likely to go back to Land Rover (and hopefully up to the Range Rover.)


----------



## Janice (Oct 28, 2007)

-


----------



## user79 (Oct 28, 2007)

I have a drivers license but I use public transport at the moment, or sometimes I drive my bf's Fiat.


----------



## Hilly (Oct 28, 2007)

05 red ford escape

next car will be bigger! I drive a soccer mom car...complete with soccer ball in the back, BUT i'm not even a mom hahah


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Oct 28, 2007)

a 2007 mercedes clk230. I dont like it so much though. there are no benefits that came with it...no features i guess.


----------



## MiCHiE (Oct 28, 2007)

'07 Sentra that I absolutely LOVE.


----------



## Mac_Mocha (Oct 28, 2007)

2008 Audi TT


----------



## starshapedshard (Oct 28, 2007)

I don't have a car.  But when I need to drive I drive my dad's '02 Ford Focus or my Mom's little '95 Honda Accord. 

My family's priorities have been to get my mom through doctorate school so no cool cars for us yet! It's all good though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





What kind of car would I LIKE to drive?  The new Camaro concepts look mighty fine to me.


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 28, 2007)

A Mustang convertible. 
Or an Isuzu Rodeo.
Or an F-150. 

It really depends on what I feel like that day. Though, I usually drive the car.

I'm getting a Wrangler next year.


----------



## eulchen (Oct 28, 2007)

no car. public transport and trains for longer journeys, which is tangent with my ecological background.

If life would be a bowl of cherries and not plagued by climate change, oil shortage et al. i would get me an Audi A4 Cabrio in black. And a Kawasaki Ninja, while im at it.


----------



## kblakes (Oct 28, 2007)

1998 Pontiac Grand Prix.  I hate the thing but it is paid for and I don't want a car payment to go along with my student loans.  I am driving it until it dies and am not going to torture myself looking at other cars until then.  I'm tempted to get a crotch rocket for when the weather is nice but we'll see.


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 28, 2007)

I tried the crotch rocket thing (my brother's) and I think it was too high or I was too small for it because the only way I could hold it up was to tippy toe and lean it over, which was fine until I got it moving then tried to stop.
Yikes.


----------



## makeupprincess (Oct 28, 2007)

I drive a 2007 Chevy Cobalt. It's burnt orange and beautiful. I love it.


----------



## aeni (Oct 28, 2007)

2001 Prius back in AZ.  Though here in Canada I use the bus.


----------



## MACATTAK (Oct 28, 2007)

2003 black Nissan Xterra


----------



## mena22787 (Oct 28, 2007)

i don't even have a car lol.  but a few years i did and it was a 93 toyota corolla


----------



## melozburngr (Oct 28, 2007)

I just got a 2007 Pontiac G5... yes a G5, everyone thinks I'm wrong and mean G6, but the G5 is different. lol


----------



## aquarius11 (Oct 28, 2007)

2007 Ford Focus...love my little zoom-zoom!


----------



## Juneplum (Oct 28, 2007)

07 lexus rx 350 - my babeh


----------



## Indigowaters (Oct 28, 2007)

2003 or 2004 Mitsubishi Eclipse:


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Oct 28, 2007)

Don't drive just yet but I'm aiming for a proper Mini (Not the new ones I hate them with a passion) or my fellers 1955  86" Series 1 Land Rover which I have a lot of love for. Or his MG Miget. *drools*

Oh and I'm going to get a Triumph America (motorbike) too.


----------



## kimmy (Oct 28, 2007)

dark red 2003 ford focus zx3...amazing little machine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and next year, i'll be getting a sonic blue ford mustang gt (1999-2004...whatever i can find in the best condition for the right price, i just love that body style!) so my focus won't be all by himself anymore.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Oct 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_dark red 2003 ford focus zx3...amazing little machine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and next year, i'll be getting a sonic blue ford mustang gt (1999-2004...whatever i can find in the best condition for the right price, i just love that body style!) so my focus won't be all by himself anymore. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
me too!! next year, in February or March, I am looking for the same exact car! same exact color and everything. (hopefully, but if the right price comes around and its not the right color i'll learn to live with it, as long as its not orange or yellow)

Right now I drive an Acura Integra,ford explorer and a volvo s60 turbo, occasionally a bronco.


----------



## candynipples (Oct 28, 2007)

a black 2005 chevy cobalt..got it brand new, its a lease so i give it back next year thank god, i hate it its a pos!


----------



## Dizzy (Oct 28, 2007)

A 2002 Pontiac Sunfire that I bought when I was 16- 4 years ago.  I really can't complain though, he's holding up damn well and I bought him super cheap from some little old lady who drove him only to the grocery store and church (9K miles on him when I bought him!)


----------



## Johnny Wal (Oct 28, 2007)

1994 pontiac grand am. hellll yeahhh big pimpin. haha
its my first car and im only 17, so gimme a break. lol
but i love it, it gets me everywhere and i really havent had any major problems with it. it has a lot of miles (165,000 +), but it runs fine. 

it also has some checkerboard decals on the bottom sides, and hoodscoops (at least i think they're called that), that came with it


----------



## Annie (Oct 28, 2007)

A '99 Ford Escort Wagon. Not new, sleek, sexy or stylish by any means, but I have a grudging affection for it. It gets good gas mileage & doesn't require a lot of repairs, which is critical, because I'm cheap.

I'd really love something faster and flashier, but firstly, I don't want to pay for it (the wagon actually belongs to my parents), and I'm a terrible driver, and I would wreck it within a month.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 28, 2007)

A car beat up by hurricane Katrina. ;(


----------



## CaraAmericana (Oct 29, 2007)

2001 Blue Plymouth Neon * I dislike it greatly*
I want a Explorer Sport-trac but will most likely be getting a mini van after the new year.


----------



## captodometer (Oct 29, 2007)

1990 Honda Acot. I think this was marketed as the Honda Accord in the US and Canada.  And yeah, it's old. But I live in New Zealand, and there are a lot of cars on the road way older than mine!


----------



## VioletB (Oct 29, 2007)

How fun.

I drive a 2003 Toyota Celica GT.  It's little and cute and yellow.  Everyone knows my car.. in fact the other girl that works at my counter (yes there is only two of us, we are small!) she drives a yellow car too so the joke in the store is you have to drive a yellow car to work for Estee Lauder.  Ha ha.  Sorry that was a tangent.


----------



## Girl about town (Oct 29, 2007)

i have a mini cooper convertible, cream with black bonnet stripes, i love it so much xxxx


----------



## Switz1880 (Oct 29, 2007)

A dark blue 2007 Jeep Liberty.  It's a company car so it's free!!


----------



## xIxSkyDancerxIx (Oct 29, 2007)

Quote:

  i have a mini cooper convertible, cream with black bonnet stripes, i love it so much xxxx  
 
Cute! I want one!

I drive a '05 Acura TL. LOVE MY CARR!! hehe. 

I want to learn how to drive my bf's car, which is a manual 06 G35 coupe (he's a car whore)


----------



## tinagrzela (Oct 29, 2007)

I drive a 2007 Saturn Vue, green...and it's my baby!! Love this car...perfect for everything!


----------



## messhead (Oct 30, 2007)

I have a 2000 Chevy Camaro Z28... My fiance has a 2007 Dodge Ram 1500 4x4 Quad Cab and a 2006 Honda CBR 600 RR, so it just depends on who drives what!

I don't like my car very much anymore so next year I am thinking about the new Nissan Altima Hybrid or a BMW 3-Series. Can't decide!


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Oct 31, 2007)

Can I just say that BMW 3 series = love.


----------



## labellavita7 (Oct 31, 2007)

an invisible one


----------



## jennifer. (Oct 31, 2007)

2002 honda civic ex coupe.  i named it marshall (after eminem) because it had 8 miles on it when i bought it.  coincidentally, it's white too.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i love it although my dream car is an acura nsx.  i'm a self professed honda FREAK, i will never ever own anything else!


----------



## poddygirl (Oct 31, 2007)

'07 Jeep Grand Cherokee Limited in dark khaki and an '00 silver Camaro convertible.


----------



## NutMeg (Oct 31, 2007)

I currently 'drive' my runners, but my old car at my parents is a '98 Chevy Lumina. It was a piece of crap, but I loved it.


----------



## stellarx1587 (Oct 31, 2007)

I drive a black '06 Acura TSX... I love my car! I used to dive a white '02 Honda Civic... but my Fiance drives it now... its better for commuting.


----------



## lara (Oct 31, 2007)

Right now we have a crappy Hyundai Excel and my parents just gave me their Holden Statesman - we'll probably sell both of them soon and get the new model Toyota Prius. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I catch the tram and monorail everywhere though; I hate driving in Sydney. The streets are full of crazy people!


----------



## purrtykitty (Oct 31, 2007)

for now i drive an '02 toyota corolla.  once i make a decent dent in my law school loans, i'm going to get my dream car...a lexus es350.


----------



## oooshesbad (Nov 2, 2007)

cool thread i am currently driving a 01 Audi A6 2.7 quattro and it kicks butt lol i love my car...grips the road like a dream


----------



## Perple1 (Nov 2, 2007)

My husband surprised me with a Cadillac Escalade for my Bday in 2004. It's the Platinum color with all the bells & whistles (LOVE Xm Radio & Navigation system -- i'm always getting lost!) I still have it. Although I HATE filling it with gas -- I love the way it drives!  My NEXT vehicle will definitely be a Hybrid, though...What model, not sure...


----------



## clslvr6spd (Nov 2, 2007)

<---thats a picture of her, it's a '03 Acura CL type S. She's my baby. It's  a speed demon, lol.


----------



## n_c (Nov 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeupprincess* 

 
_I drive a 2007 Chevy Cobalt. It's burnt orange and beautiful. I love it._

 
Mine is similar, 2006 Chevy Cobalt, but silver


----------



## Raerae (Nov 2, 2007)

2001 BMW 3 Series...  Was hot when I got it lol!  Still a good car though some like 75k miles later.


----------



## BinkysBaby (Nov 4, 2007)

'02 Jeep Liberty


----------



## Kuuipo (Nov 4, 2007)

Oahu is too crowded ! The whole island is paved with concrete,10 lane roads and skyscrapers. I only take the bus,walk or bike. I don't want to be part of the problem. I'm all about green lifestyle.


----------



## erynnj (Nov 4, 2007)

2001 Toyota Celica GT, silver, I like it but  really loved my 1994 celica in black wrecked it, i miss it.


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kuuipo* 

 
_Oahu is too crowded ! The whole island is paved with concrete,10 lane roads and skyscrapers. I only take the bus,walk or bike. I don't want to be part of the problem. I'm all about green lifestyle._

 
Driving on Oahu was such a pain while I was there, and being completely unfamiliar with any kind of public transit didn't help. :/ 
Traffic there and people's inability to merge caused me to create some wonderfully inventive new curses.


----------



## user46 (Nov 4, 2007)

'05 Blue Scion tc


----------



## karen diggins (Nov 4, 2007)

I have a 99 dodge durango. I love it. Its silver and has 120,000.miles but it runs great. My friend named it the buns of steal...


----------



## Jeisenne (Nov 4, 2007)

I drive a 1990 Miata -- I love this car SO much!  I'd buy another one without question.

Family car is a 1997 Izuzu Rodeo.  It's seen many camping trips and beach/lake days


----------



## ritchieramone (Nov 4, 2007)

I have a Rover 75. My friend claims it's an old man car but it makes me happy every time I look at it or drive it.


----------



## AppleDiva (Nov 6, 2007)

I drive a '02 VW Passat and an '07 GMC Envoy.


----------



## sophistichic (Nov 11, 2007)

Right now I'm driving a run down truck. I've had it since I got my learners and I REALLY need a new car. I feel like it's going to break down any second. I've got my eye on a pontiac but it's so expensive I'll have to live on mac and cheese for a million years...


----------



## miss_supra (Nov 13, 2007)

Most poeple have no idea what my car is.

I drive a 1995 Toyota Supra. I love her to death and find her absolutely gorgeous, even for being a bit old 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






For those that have no idea what I am talking about:


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Nov 13, 2007)

ahh yeah , supra, those were really popular when I was in high school , right about when "the fast and the furious" came into theatres. Everyone wanted one! 
they are neat looking cars.

p.s (I knew by your name what you were gonna say you drove hehe)


----------



## Briar (Nov 15, 2007)

I drive a 2006 Suzuki Aerio SX in white pearl.  Its a hatchback so I can haul dogs, all my nursey gear, kid and kid stuff, but still get decent milage.  

I like this car but my next car will be a Mini Clubman.  I have wanted a Mini since I first saw them when I was in England 20 years ago and the Clubman is the perfect blanace of Mini form with more utility than the cooper.  Gotta have it!!!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Nov 15, 2007)

I currently drive a Rover.  I *love *Rovers.  I am a Rover freak!

This is my dream second car, a Land Rover Defender: 





















These are awesome!!!!  The more boxy, kitted-out and utilitarian, the better, as far as I'm concerned!  I want a roof rack, ladders and jump seats.  I love Defenders!

DH and I have been scoping for a good one as a third car, (yes, not the most sensible way to spend money, which as probably why we haven't committed to one thus far).  I would actually like one of the older models where the spare tyre mounts on the hood.


----------



## a914butterfly (Nov 15, 2007)

i drive a 96 dodge stratus  its silver (lt grey). i love it!! it has a little over 130,000 miles, but it still drives like a dream


----------



## *Stargazer* (Nov 15, 2007)

I've got a 2007 Ford Expedition XL with all the bells and whistles. It is a beast. Everyone calls it my bus. There are some places that I can't shop because there is nowhere to park my car. I love it to pieces.


----------



## xiahe (Nov 17, 2007)

my car is an '00 honda civic EX, it's like a light bluish-silver color, like this:

http://www.duffysautosales.com/00hc.jpg

i love it, it's easy to drive and maneuver.


i also drive my bf's car, which is a dark metallic green '96 mustang GT V8, 5-speed manual transmission.  tho that car is a lot larger than my honda (and A LOT faster haha) it's still really fun to drive!  the clutch itself is really heavy compared to other manual transmission cars so it's kind of a downside *and* it's rear wheel drive *and* the car has bald tires on it lol but other than that, i love it!  

<3


----------



## divinedime (Nov 17, 2007)

1997 Black Jeep Grand Cherokee Orvis Package.(gold colored rims, tan leather interior, sun/moon roof, and heated seats)  I love my baby though she is kicking my ass at the pump, but I drive too much so until my life changes I can't blame her.


----------



## divinedime (Nov 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_supra* 

 
_Most poeple have no idea what my car is.

I drive a 1995 Toyota Supra. I love her to death and find her absolutely gorgeous, even for being a bit old 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





For those that have no idea what I am talking about:




_

 
Wow I hadn't heard about those in a minute.  My cousin had a gray one with a bad ass skirt package.  She recked it though, we got speeding problems running through our DNA


----------



## tiramisu (Nov 17, 2007)

-


----------



## Mizz Samantha J (Nov 17, 2007)

2000 Celica...
myspace...www.myspace.com/thepinkcelica


----------



## tiramisu (Nov 17, 2007)

it's PINK!! cuuuuute!!


----------



## Mizz Samantha J (Nov 17, 2007)

thanks!!! she is my baby =D


----------



## luckyme (Nov 17, 2007)

Here is my ride. It is a Pontiac Solstice. My husband bought it for me when my son graduated high school so I could get used to being an empty nester. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Attachment 4442


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Nov 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mizz Samantha J* 

 
_2000 Celica...
myspace...www.myspace.com/thepinkcelica



_

 
wow! thats pink


----------



## jenNpaci (Nov 20, 2007)

right now i have a yellow 2006 ford focus ses zx5.

It gets good mileage, has enough space for me to move my items at the end of the semesters and is almost paid off.

i really want a hybrid which is what i'll get when i graduate


----------



## Bedhead1988 (Nov 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_supra* 

 
_Most poeple have no idea what my car is.

I drive a 1995 Toyota Supra. I love her to death and find her absolutely gorgeous, even for being a bit old 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





For those that have no idea what I am talking about:




_

 

my fiance used to drive a supra, 3 litre manual . it was black with a veilside bodykit on it . ur supra looks luvly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I on the other hand , drive a ford ka which i love 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## trip75 (Nov 21, 2007)

02 Volkswagon Jetta


----------



## miss_supra (Nov 21, 2007)

I am rather suprised quite a few know my car


----------



## fingie (Nov 21, 2007)

I drive a 2003 Jeep Liberty Renegade..
manual tranny, leather, power everything...
I love it for the most part, but we have a love/hate relationship a lot of the time. 
Before that I drove a 2001 Chevy Cavalier coupe but having a coupe with a baby was just not working.  I definately miss the gas mileage that the Cavy used to get though!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Nov 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_supra* 

 
_I am rather suprised quite a few know my car 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
They were pretty popular in California , at least the southern part! 

I had some weird guy in high school try and pick me up in one once, It was silver with a "superman"logo badge on the hood. I was  like " yeah your car is cool but you are pretty ugly so no"

I bet he thought If he had a hot car, he could get chicks.. turns out it didnt work that way.. Im sure he found someone eventually.


----------



## Bonbonroz (Nov 22, 2007)

I drive a 2004 Peugeot 206, it's quite small but I like it and it would be impossible to park next to my house with a bigger one... And I also drive my husband's 2005 Citroën C4 coupé, which is red and beautiful and I love it!!


----------



## ashleydenise (Nov 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_supra* 

 
_Most poeple have no idea what my car is.

I drive a 1995 Toyota Supra. I love her to death and find her absolutely gorgeous, even for being a bit old 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ohhh I wanted a Supra for the longest time!! =[


----------



## Janice (Nov 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_supra* 

 
_I am rather suprised quite a few know my car 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Aww come on let's not perpetuate the same stereotypes on us that boys do.

I'd give a left nut (if I had one) for a '98 RSP TT. Is yours NA or TT?


----------



## Peeech (Nov 22, 2007)

2007 Camry


----------



## miss_supra (Nov 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_Aww come on let's not perpetuate the same stereotypes on us that boys do.

I'd give a left nut (if I had one) for a '98 RSP TT. Is yours NA or TT?_

 

Please don't take it wrong, I wasn't trying to group you lovely ladies as you don't know anything about cars. Just in general male and females do not know what it is. When my car had no emblems I would always get asked what car was it. A few people asked if it was a Ferrari. (I wish!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dang Janice, I would too! But I am more picky. I want it to be a hardtop 6 speed. Mine is an NA, my car will be a TT hopefully by the end of next year. Wish me the best of luck. I got hooked on driving an ex's 6 speed TT and now I can't go back to my car. hehe


----------



## Janice (Nov 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_supra* 

 
_But I am more picky. I want it to be a hardtop 6 speed._

 
I'm fine with targa, but yes a 6 speed is a must. I would be curious if they made any RSP's that year with auto trans?


----------



## miss_supra (Nov 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_I'm fine with targa, but yes a 6 speed is a must. I would be curious if they made any RSP's that year with auto trans?_

 
I take a hardtop over targa because of how much intergity is lost for the chasis. Targas tend to have too much 'wet noodle' action for me while driving. I am also into the preformance over looks. My ex had a targa, and sad to say my car handled better in the corners than his car, even with his roll bar to help stiffen the chasis.

I am sad to admit, but there are a few RSP with autos T_T


----------



## Janice (Nov 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_supra* 

 
_I take a hardtop over targa because of how much intergity is lost for the chasis. Targas tend to have too much 'wet noodle' action for me while driving. I am also into the preformance over looks. My ex had a targa, and sad to say my car handled better in the corners than his car, even with his roll bar to help stiffen the chasis._

 
Meh, you can remedy that with a race suspension and strut tower bars/sway bars. Besides I'm a convertible girl at heart and I love the feel of open air and wouldn't give it up for a little extra body flex. =P

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_supra* 

 
_I am sad to admit, but there are a few RSP with autos T_T_

 
I'm aware that RSP's as a whole were made available with auto trans, and I was wrong, I was thinking of wrong year... I'm a little rusty it's been a little while since I've talked shop. It was the '97 RSP's that were the 15th anniversary edition model. I was curious if they had auto as an option for the '97 AE, and it appears they did! I was curious, most sports cars don't even have it as an option for SE or AE models. Bah.


----------



## STolEn_KisS (Nov 25, 2007)

Its my first car. =) 

2006 Nissan Sentra special edition. 

I got it a few monthes ago. It was my 17 b-day gift. Love it.


----------



## adored (Nov 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melozburngr* 

 
_I just got a 2007 Pontiac G5... yes a G5, everyone thinks I'm wrong and mean G6, but the G5 is different. lol_

 
I'm so glad I'm not the only one! I have a 2007 G5GT.. love it!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Nov 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_...I'd give a left nut (if I had one) for a '98 RSP TT. Is yours NA or TT?_

 
Janice, I had no idea you were a closet gear head


----------



## Janice (Nov 26, 2007)

It used to be a huge passion of mine, not that it isn't still... I've just had to repress it a bit right now until we get another project car. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But ya, I used to _really_ be into tuning, I had a quick little CRX that I got into the 13's N/A. I did all of my own work (except the engine swap), I just love working on cars. I had a website where I would answer people's  questions about engine swaps, suspension setups, drag racing, etc for Honda's. The local street racing scene (I know I was a baaaad girl) used to be suuuper huge back in the hay day before The Fast and Furious came out brought out a flood of newbs and posers and the cops cracked down. I got respect (for the most part - there's always assholes out there) so I had the opportunity to drive/race alot my friends cars, including several Supra's. My most prized opportunity to drive was a visiting friend's Nissan Skyline 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

Anywho, "the scene" is how I met my husband, he had a sweet Subaru RS (GC8) that he had heavily modified, and I used to kick it with the Subaru peeps so I knew him for awhile through cars before we started dating. 

After I sold my CRX I bought a Miata and had alot of fun with that one too, but it was more handling/suspension rather than go fast oriented. We needed a bigger car though (cause at the point we were both in Miata's) so mine was sold and we bought a compact SUV.

And that's that. For now.


----------



## Katura (Nov 27, 2007)

..


----------



## Janice (Nov 27, 2007)

You're such a hot mama Katura, as if I needed more reasons to love you!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Nov 27, 2007)

I bought an Acura integra about 6 years ago when the whole tuning scene was at its peak in So.Cal, (its died down significantly since then, you Dont see many here at all anymore) I was really excited but then I discovered it was gonna require massive cash to make my car into anything special without using any Nitrous (not into that) 
EDIT: while still having the car be smog legal, In Ca there are A LOT of restrictions on cars if you wan to drive them on the road, for example  A LOT Of aftermarket exhaust systems are illegal/wont pass smog

I see my boyfriend building a 600+ H.P 351w small block ford n/a for under 6 grand.. and I was like "wwhhhat!..not fair!"

Katura - Your bike is awesome! Ive always been waaaayy to scared to ride one because I know Im gonna put my self out there acting like a fool and being retarded with the clutch and stuff and everyone will laugh at me..haha ., but inside I secretly want to.


----------



## miss_supra (Nov 27, 2007)

More gear heads that love make-up. <3


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Nov 27, 2007)

My dad restores classic muscle cars, so Ive been doin the car thing my whole life. 

I have a bad obsession with cars. All kinds of cars. I don't discriminate. haha.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Nov 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_supra* 

 
_More gear heads that love make-up. <3_

 






We can't be stopped, lol!!!


----------



## soaked (Nov 28, 2007)

97 trans am


----------



## fashioniztah_07 (Dec 22, 2007)

mines a shitty car. Lol. I drive a green honda civic hatchback 1998. and my fiance drives 1998 white jeep wrangler (hard top)


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Dec 25, 2007)

HONDA FIT http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b3...o/DSCF2906.jpg


----------



## baby_love (Dec 27, 2007)

dark blue 2000 VW jetta...I HATE IT SO MUCH....
I am happy that I have a car though, I was able to pick any car under 10,000 (used of course) and I chose the Jetta for some stupid reason...It's really a piece of crap..my friend drives a Passat and we both agree that the body on VW's just isn't made well.  both of our bumpers have come off numerous times and we've only had our cars for less than a year!  WTF???


----------



## Purity (Dec 27, 2007)

I drive a dark green BMW 518, 1996.


----------



## CandyKisses1018 (Dec 28, 2007)

i feel so poor compared to you guys.. i have a black taurus lol


----------



## amoona (Dec 28, 2007)

Silver 2005 Scion TC but I'm kinda over it cuz I want a convertible really badly. I've always wanted a pink car so that pink Celica is love haha!

I'm in the process of deciding between a Mercedes SLK/CLK convertible, the new BMW hardtop convertible, a VW Bug convertible, or a MINI convertible - can you tell I have no idea what I want yet haha.


----------



## enraptured (Dec 28, 2007)

the blue beast:





(2000 firebird formula v8)


----------



## dollypink (Dec 29, 2007)

black MK1 Mazda MX5 ( i think it's called a miata in the US)
i love it bacause it has pop up headlights


----------



## Temptasia (Dec 30, 2007)

I used to drive a 1988 Toyota Corolla.

Recently got a 2002 Acura CL Type S.

BF drives a 2006 Toyota Matrix.


----------



## hello_kitty (Dec 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *landonsmother* 

 
_for me, i drivemy boyfriend's car which is a 2004 nissan sentra SER spec V.  he acutally wanted a trucke when we first went to look for a car but i fell in love with the SER that there was no way that i was leaving the dealership without one.  the next day, we went to get it after i convinced him.  LOL.  now he's in love with that car more than ever.  i used to race with his car, but i kinda slowed my role now.  don't wanna get them speeding tickets._

 
holy crap, that is so cool!  are you or him on any of the spec forums?  i actually am an admin of myspecv.com!

i drive an 2002 nissan sentra se-r spec v that has a turbo and is most likely the fastest female one in the world, hell because i am faster than most of the boys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  i race it a lot, and all that fun stuff.  here's the link to my cardomain:  '02 Molten Silver Nissan SE-R Spec V Turbo


then i daily drive a 2005 nissan sentra se-r automatic which i do take to the track occasionally (heh, i daily drive it with hot pink track numbers, and people always stare at the numbers trying to figure out what they are/mean), and occasionally i get to drive my boyfriend's 2004 bmw 325xi but he's kinda possessive with it now, haha. 

my boyfriend owns myspecv.com and has a turbo 2004 that is in the group of fastest in the world.  so we have 3 sentras, haha.

i <3 cars.  the spec v community pretty much consumes my life.  i love racing sooooo much.  when i lived out west in wyoming i street raced a lot and i really miss it, but now that i am back east i have to stick to the tracks.  this past summer my car was in storage so i modeled a lot at car shows which was a lot of fun, too.  i am so surprised to see so many other girls on here into cars!  it's so awesome!


----------



## persephonewillo (Dec 30, 2007)

i let my license expire when we were having serious financial problems YEARS ago.  now i have to re-do all the testing and go through Ontario's Graduated Licensing.  gah!!

so i don't drive.  which is okay by me... it's better for the environment to walk!  

but we do have a 2000 Dodge Caravan.  i know... a freakin' minivan  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  DH uses it for work.  he's a carpenter... it's perfect.  during the week he removes the seats and uses it to tote around his tools, on the weekend the back seats go in if we need to go anywhere as a family.  it's rather unfortunate we live in an area where we need the van for his work otherwise we'd be one of those crazy green families who ride bikes, take public transportation, walk or carpool everywhere.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Dec 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Temptasia* 

 
_I used to drive a 1988 Toyota Corolla.

Recently got a 2002 Acura CL Type S.

BF drives a 2006 Toyota Matrix._

 
I like your car, lol. I have a 2003 CL Type S, what color?


----------



## Temptasia (Dec 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_I like your car, lol. I have a 2003 CL Type S, what color?_

 

Blue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




They are so fun to drive eh?


----------



## clslvr6spd (Dec 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Temptasia* 

 
_Blue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




They are so fun to drive eh?_

 
They are a blast!


----------



## marreyes38 (Dec 30, 2007)

i have a 2004 nissan sentra as well.  good car, very reliable and good milage.


----------



## prettygirl (Dec 30, 2007)

My baby is a 2006 Acura RSX.. got it for graduating. Hehe.. and if any of you girls are thinking.. "oohh.. lucky girl.. got a BOW on her car." LOL.. I had to threaten the dealership man.. I was like "I BETTER HAVE A BOW ON MY CAR WHEN IT GETS TO MY HOUSE!!!!" Yeah, so I picked it out and everything myself.. hehe.. just wanted to feel cool like I was on Super Sweet Sixteen or something.. LOL.


----------



## browneyedbaby (Dec 31, 2007)

I've got a white Mini (with black roof and mirrors...), it's my third Mini actually but going be trading it in for a new one again soon.


----------



## greentwig (Dec 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IDontKnowMomo* 

 
_HONDA FIT http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b3...o/DSCF2906.jpg_

 
I want one of these!!!  I really like them.  I hope you could answer a couple questions 4 me about it.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How is the acceleration?

Did you get the Sports edition?

(If yes on Sports version) Do the paddel shifters work well? Is there lag shifting w/ them?

Have you had any problems at all w/ it?

I drive a Honda Pre-lude... I would like it but the person I bought it from lied to me and I have been fixing 1 thing after the other on it since I bought it... I am saving to get a Honda Fit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Because I dont have enough $$$ for the other sweet cars some of you girls have, lol)

If anyone else has a Honda Fit maybe you could let me know how you like the car too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks!


----------



## mince (Dec 31, 2007)

We have a 98 Blazer, a big improvement from our crappy 90 mx6 mazda.  It was crappy but I loved it.


----------



## stjarna (Dec 31, 2007)

the car im trying to get soon: HONDA FIT 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but i drive a 1990 Ford Mustang LX right now


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Jan 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *greentwig* 

 
_I want one of these!!!  I really like them.  I hope you could answer a couple questions 4 me about it.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





How is the acceleration?

Did you get the Sports edition?

(If yes on Sports version) Do the paddel shifters work well? Is there lag shifting w/ them?

Have you had any problems at all w/ it?

I drive a Honda Pre-lude... I would like it but the person I bought it from lied to me and I have been fixing 1 thing after the other on it since I bought it... I am saving to get a Honda Fit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Because I dont have enough $$$ for the other sweet cars some of you girls have, lol)

If anyone else has a Honda Fit maybe you could let me know how you like the car too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks!_

 

Acceleration is pretty darn good for a four cylinder, paddle shifters have a tiny lag depending on how fast you're already going, I have the sports edition and I highly recommend it, no problems yet :]


----------



## meaghan<3 (Jan 1, 2008)

BMW 325xi <3


----------



## greentwig (Jan 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IDontKnowMomo* 

 
_Acceleration is pretty darn good for a four cylinder, paddle shifters have a tiny lag depending on how fast you're already going, I have the sports edition and I highly recommend it, no problems yet :]_

 
Thanks so much
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



That is very nice to know!


----------



## matsubie (Jan 2, 2008)

2006 honda accord se in black.
i got a really good deal during the honda clearance while i was still living in chicago right before i moved out to nyc. 
now that i live here, i realize i don't really need to the car too much out but it is still really convenient to have one.

i miss my 2000 maxima.  you'll always be my love.  =*(


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Jan 19, 2008)

Here's my baby 04 Mazda 3 GT 5 speed


----------



## xoleaxo (Jan 31, 2008)

ok, kinda late but i <3 cars so i had to share.. 

my baby--2007 Chevy Silverado LT 





(sorry for the phone camera pic..)

ps--you guys have hot cars!


----------



## damsel (Jan 31, 2008)

i feel so pedestrian (compared to prior posters)

i have a 2008 grey mazda 3


----------



## lobsterdance (Feb 2, 2008)

When i'm at uni i have no need for a car and when i'm at home i drive my mum's. It's a toyota corrola versa.


----------



## Lip_gloss_whore (Feb 2, 2008)

I Have a Bluish Green 2007 Toyota Solara... I Love my baby but my hubby wants to me to trade it in for a 2008 Camry since we just had a baby what do you think????? I don't wanna give up my hot car just cause I'm a hot momma..... LOL


----------



## Cantheuse (Feb 2, 2008)

I was driving a '92 Mitsubishi 300GT VR4, but the engine hydrolocked one rainy night, so now I'm in the market for a new car, possibly a 350Z. Anyone have experience with 350Zs?


----------



## Luceuk (Feb 2, 2008)

I drive a Renault Clio, I'm getting a new one in march can't wait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's the new Turbo one.


----------



## milk_tea (Feb 2, 2008)

just got a used 04 honda s2000. i love it..


----------



## KittieSparkles (Feb 2, 2008)

In about three days (waiting for it to be delivered) I will be driving a 2008 Lexus IS 350 in Black Sapphire Pearl. Looks something like this:

Attachment 4865


I also have a 2004 Volkswagon Golf TDI in Midnight Blue that is my main car but once the Lexus is delivered I will be using it to haul makeup and hair stuff to jobs.


----------



## girlsaidwhat (Feb 2, 2008)

I drive a Mazda RX8. I love love love it. I call it my spaceship.


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Feb 2, 2008)

^^ Nice ride!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Feb 5, 2008)

2000 Neon, but im thinking of getting a brand new Audi or Suburban.


----------



## PaliDNAnge (Feb 5, 2008)

I have a blue 2001 Mustang. It's my first car and I love it. My parents bought it for me as a surprise high school graduation present way back in 2001. lol So it has a lot of sentimental value too.


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Feb 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *milk_tea* 

 
_just got a used 04 honda s2000. i love it..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I luuuv ur car its so cute!!!!


----------



## makeupgrl8 (Feb 7, 2008)

I just bought a '08 Honda CRV. I am in love with it! Why it took me so long to get a 4WD car in Colorado??? Who knows???


----------



## lethaldesign (Feb 7, 2008)

2007 Mazda3i 4-door - I love it!

Sometimes I drive the Chevy Silverado, but that's only when the honey talks me into letting him drive MY car.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Feb 7, 2008)

I _JUST_ bought a 2003 Mustang GT. 5 speed , black on black .. It hauls ass. and I am in love with my car.


----------



## Mizz Samantha J (Feb 7, 2008)

2000 Celica =D


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Feb 7, 2008)

Is that your daily driver?


----------



## Mizz Samantha J (Feb 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_Is that your daily driver?_

 
yes and no...i have 2 cars, so i guess depending on the day lol


----------



## SweetCheeks (Feb 7, 2008)

I drive a 2006 Lexus LX470 SUV in black


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Feb 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mizz Samantha J* 

 
_yes and no...i have 2 cars, so i guess depending on the day lol_

 
I was gonna say that looks more like a show car than a D.D 

So what is your Daily Driver/other car ? If you don't mind me asking. 

(usually people with cool show cars have just as cool D.D)


----------



## Mizz Samantha J (Feb 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_I was gonna say that looks more like a show car than a D.D 

So what is your Daily Driver/other car ? If you don't mind me asking. 

(usually people with cool show cars have just as cool D.D)_

 
lol for sure! i recently got a 07 nissan altima...i love it! i had another celica to start, but it got totaled =( got rear ended by a drunk driver @ 65mph... boo to drunks!


----------



## Kuuipo (Feb 12, 2008)

I take the bus. I take the Hybrid Bus the most-its part electric. I don't think cars should start unless they have two passengers. Hawaii is already paved with 14 lane streets that stay gridlocked and the air is so polluted! Its as if people are out to destroy the planets as fast as they possibley can. I don't want to be part of the problem. (I am also campaigning for curbside recycling and more recycling center) The bus may not be fast, but its a great way to socialize, its a great step in getting green.


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm getting a Ford KA shortly, it's my 18th birthday present from my mom 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so excited, will post a pic when I get it. Looking at one this weekend hopefully


----------



## janelle (Feb 14, 2008)

2005 745 Li... I just luv it!!!!


----------



## Melly44 (Feb 21, 2008)

I love that pink celica 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! so cute!!!

I just got 08 chevy colbalt lt coupe.. on feb 7th so far so good! i love it!


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Feb 22, 2008)

I have a silver ford ka ! but Iam still learning to drive so I cant drive it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 nearly there though


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Feb 22, 2008)

'98 Toyota Camry that I bought from my dad. It's runs so well for it's mileage.


----------



## nai (Feb 23, 2008)

00 honda accord.  got it when it was brand new. only 30k miles for $3000!!!!  i got lucky.  my bf's uncle sold it to me for really cheap.


----------



## britty_bear (Feb 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CandyKisses1018* 

 
_i feel so poor compared to you guys.. i have a black taurus lol_

 





i drive a saturn sl2, which they don't even make anymore. but i'm soooo in love with the hyundai sonata! i want one next year. or a grand prix!


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Feb 24, 2008)

this is my car 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's a Rover 100. I was going to get a Ford Ka but didn't find any used one in my price range, Baggins is great to drive (yes i named my car Baggins) and I've had 25 lessons so far and still going but I also drive around in Baggins outside lessons for more practise, drove 30 miles today eep!


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (Feb 24, 2008)

i love my BRIGHT YELLOW '05 ford focus zx3 se lol shes my baby i got her brand new and the mileage is great!! but when i graduate college i really really want a mustang!


----------



## ritchieramone (Feb 25, 2008)

I'm suprised by the number of very new and/or very flashy cars here. How come everyone has so much cash? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I absolutely love my car and although I couldn't have bought a new one as they're no longer in production, I couldn't have afforded to, even if they were!


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Feb 25, 2008)

OH gawd ..this month alone has been 3 cars ...and 1 car on the way lols.

we have a 1996 toyota corolla .... my hubby dinged it up ..and now it needs a new radiator and is in the shop....

soooo we got a rental 1 week ..it was a and 07 fiat punto ..it was what i like to call a little blue bubble. then we realized 350 usd is a bit much to be paying for 1 week ....

sooo we found a cheap old 1980 fiat uno to rent for 13 euros a day ..omg this car is like driving around in a aluminum go kart ..its so scary lolz ..but it gets us from a to b ...and its cheap ..i just hope our old car gets fixed asap and we just purchased a new car !

we just bought a 2008 bmw 328i unfortuneatly the car needs to be built and shipped to us hehe ..so it wont be here until mid april ....which sucks cuz we need a car now ..but at least we got to pick and choose the colors, trim and extras for our new baby ..hehe 

so now i am eagerly awaiting our new beamer hehe...ahh cars ..i hate cars...


----------



## Melly44 (Feb 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ritchieramone* 

 
_I'm suprised by the number of very new and/or very flashy cars here. How come everyone has so much cash? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I absolutely love my car and although I couldn't have bought a new one as they're no longer in production, I couldn't have afforded to, even if they were!_

 

I just had to get a new one lol.. i had 2 older style cars and they kept breaking down i was trying to save money and etc and i loved having no car payment and then my old car just had it.. i had no choice but to get something new where i live its like soo annoying to take public transit.. our system sucks!!.. But i got a good deal on my brand new cobalt 08 i only pay 228 a month for it!~.. so i couldn't go wrong i think i got a wicked deal!


----------



## Obreathemykiss (Feb 26, 2008)

I used to drive a POS 90 Toyota Corolla.

Now I drive a Land Rover Discovery...I love it!  I call it my Disco machine!  I can take it anywhere.


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Feb 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chic 2k6* 

 
_this is my car 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 it's a Rover 100. I was going to get a Ford Ka but didn't find any used one in my price range, Baggins is great to drive (yes i named my car Baggins) and I've had 25 lessons so far and still going but I also drive around in Baggins outside lessons for more practise, drove 30 miles today eep!




_

 
whats the sticker for on the front bumper? hheheheh


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Feb 29, 2008)

The sticker on the bumper is an L plate, in the UK, if you're a learner driver, you have to have an L plate by law so that other drives know your learning how to drive and will be more tolerant towards learners. 

ritchieramone - my car is a 1995 registration and only costed £850! it's an oldish car, I'd love to have a flashy one but since it's a first car, well don't want to ruin the flashy one lol


----------



## deven.marie (Feb 29, 2008)

a '98 vw beetle. its black and beautiful. with zebra seats. and its my baby


----------



## christineeee_ (Feb 29, 2008)

I just got my license recently but i don't own a car. My parents didn't even get insurance for me so I can't drive any of their cars 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hopefully i'll have insurance by the summer. I can't pay for it right now otherwise i'd pay myself.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Mar 1, 2008)

my new car. [yay]


----------



## Pnk85 (Mar 2, 2008)

I drive a 5th gen prelude (the last model before they were discontinued 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) It is my baby and I love it, I'm currently saving my $ so I can turbo it.  My daily driver will be paid off in a few months so more money will be able to go towards it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I plan to keep this car and drive it till the wheels fall off!!!! 5th gen preludes that are 5 spd are hard to come by in good condition and it took my nearly a year before I found my gem.....

Daily driver is a 1999 Honda Civic its automatic and nothing spectacular but it gets like a bazillion mpg so I plan to keep it. Although I am contemplating the Prius (I just don't want another car payment and want to start putting my $ into my prelude)


----------



## clslvr6spd (Mar 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pnk85* 

 
_I drive a 5th gen prelude (the last model before they were discontinued 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) It is my baby and I love it, I'm currently saving my $ so I can turbo it.  My daily driver will be paid off in a few months so more money will be able to go towards it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I plan to keep this car and drive it till the wheels fall off!!!! 5th gen preludes that are 5 spd are hard to come by in good condition and it took my nearly a year before I found my gem.....

Daily driver is a 1999 Honda Civic its automatic and nothing spectacular but it gets like a bazillion mpg so I plan to keep it. Although I am contemplating the Prius (I just don't want another car payment and want to start putting my $ into my prelude)_

 
I can't help but reply to you today! I don't see too many 5th gen preludes with a 5 spd. Is she stock? I love that your going to turbo it. What turbo kit are you going with? I wish they made a turbo kit for my car, I could always get one custom made (I've seen a few) but I don't have that kind of $$ at the moment. boo!


----------



## Pnk85 (Mar 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_I can't help but reply to you today! I don't see too many 5th gen preludes with a 5 spd. Is she stock? I love that your going to turbo it. What turbo kit are you going with? I wish they made a turbo kit for my car, I could always get one custom made (I've seen a few) but I don't have that kind of $$ at the moment. boo!_

 
All stock right now as performance goes except for the strut bar. I've done a few upgrades though Mugen Shift Knob, Fuel Cap, & some pink interior accents.  I want the Garret Turbo but haven't decided on the model yet.  You can always go custom if one isn't made for your car. I know some people that prefer custom even if a kit is made for their car. When I was looking to buy my car I made sure I bought it completely stock b/c you never know what some car noob could've done to muck up the car.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Mar 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pnk85* 

 
_All stock right now as performance goes except for the strut bar. I've done a few upgrades though Mugen Shift Knob, Fuel Cap, & some pink interior accents.  I want the Garret Turbo but haven't decided on the model yet.  You can always go custom if one isn't made for your car. I know some people that prefer custom even if a kit is made for their car. When I was looking to buy my car I made sure I bought it completely stock b/c you never know what some car noob could've done to muck up the car._

 

Nice! I like the pink accent pieces idea. I see far too many cars that are F'd up by noob owners, I saw the funniest thing the other day...this guy was driving last gen integra with a metal box on the hood for the intake to breathe.


----------



## ILoveMacMakeup (Mar 4, 2008)

I drive a 04' Beetle convertable, Loves my car!!!
Here she is, Her name is Lola


----------



## ILoveMacMakeup (Mar 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mizz Samantha J* 

 
_2000 Celica...
myspace...MySpace.com - the PinK CeLicA - 21 - Female - Ft. Lauderdale & Bradenton, Florida - www.myspace.com/thepinkcelica



_

 
Ahhhh!  That is so hot!  I want a pink car


----------



## sexychefva804 (Mar 4, 2008)

i drive a 2004 Volvo XC90 Black.  I couldn't give in and drive the soccer mom van or station wagon.  Mama wants to be sporty!!


----------



## Pnk85 (Mar 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_Nice! I like the pink accent pieces idea. I see far too many cars that are F'd up by noob owners, I saw the funniest thing the other day...this guy was driving last gen integra with a metal box on the hood for the intake to breathe. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
LMAO, what a noob!!! All that extra work he could've bought a real CAI instead of short ram & all of that wouldn't have been necessary. 

Check out this car... It is the ultimate noob car!!!!


----------



## meehpink143 (Mar 4, 2008)

i SOOOOO love that pink celica!!!! it's BEAUTIFUL!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i'm stuck driving a 1995 honda civic hatchback... gah. oh well? i'm a first time driver and it was $500 with good mileage


----------



## Labonte (Mar 5, 2008)

I have a 2001 Chevy Venture. It looks like this






Do you think it's strange to be 20 and own a van? Because I do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


----------



## clslvr6spd (Mar 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pnk85* 

 
_LMAO, what a noob!!! All that extra work he could've bought a real CAI instead of short ram & all of that wouldn't have been necessary. 

Check out this car... It is the ultimate noob car!!!!




_

 





Oh man! I think i peed a little. That's disgusting!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Mar 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pnk85* 

 
_LMAO, what a noob!!! All that extra work he could've bought a real CAI instead of short ram & all of that wouldn't have been necessary. 

Check out this car... It is the ultimate noob car!!!!




_

 
wow.. a wing on the hood.... i bet that thing runs 9's easy...


----------



## MissLorsie (Mar 5, 2008)

I drive a 2007 VW Polo GTI in silver - ahhhhhhhhhhh i love it!! I bought it in december for 28,000 (australian). It's a 1.8 turbo, 110kw (but chipped it can be 140kw).. i hope to chip it, play with the suspension/coilovers, better brakes, sway bars, all when my 3 year warranty runs out.. I love driving manual cars - so much more control of your car than auto - boohoo boring!!






His name is Pepe the Polo and he goes like you wouldnt believe! I love smokin' little 17 year olds at the lights with their hotted up lil charades and civics LOL


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Mar 5, 2008)

I drive... a '95 Nissan Sunny. Wooooot. My first car was a Mazda 323 (I think about 50% of the NZ population learned to drive in one of those). I'm... not really a car person.

It's actually kind of embarrassing to admit I own a Sunny when I see all the flash cars on this thread, lol!


----------



## BE YOUtyMARK (Jun 6, 2013)

Hate to bring up an old thread but didn't wanna start a new one. 
	I drive an Infiniti G37.


----------



## cindypltnm81 (Jun 7, 2013)

BE YOUtyMARK said:


> Hate to bring up an old thread but didn't wanna start a new one.   I drive an Infiniti G37.


  Very nice!


----------



## mosha010 (Jun 8, 2013)

94 jeep wrangler! White, spice top; 4 " lift, 33" tires, upgraded dry shaft, red dif covers, upgrades gears. Lockers bought but not installed yet.   This is an Offroad vehicle so here's me w my jeep club. In going thru some inclines there haha! Tons of fun!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  -Emma


----------



## Naughtyp (Jun 8, 2013)

2012 Ford Focus!!  Light blue/green pearl


----------



## cindypltnm81 (Jun 8, 2013)

She's a 2010 Honda crosstour! V4-V6 engine depending on my speed! Which is why I liked it because of that feature.


----------



## mosha010 (Jun 8, 2013)

V4/V6 thats hoooottt   -Emma


----------



## cindypltnm81 (Jun 8, 2013)

mosha010 said:


> 94 jeep wrangler! White, spice top; 4 " lift, 33" tires, upgraded dry shaft, red dif covers, upgrades gears. Lockers bought but not installed yet.   This is an Offroad vehicle so here's me w my jeep club. In going thru some inclines there haha! Tons of fun!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Definitely off the road driving nice!


----------



## cindypltnm81 (Jun 8, 2013)

mosha010 said:


> V4/V6 thats hoooottt   -Emma


I know when the salesman told me that feature...I'm like its mine it's been good to me for 3 years (in July)!


----------



## mosha010 (Jun 8, 2013)

My first car was a Honda. Those things last forever   -Emma


----------



## kimbunney (Jun 8, 2013)

2001 Saturn, before I start working at a car dealership I use to dislike my car but once I started working here so many people have old cars and they are so into fixing them up no matter the brand. I'm around cars all day I love it! I don't desire a new car my next car will be something used because I want something to play around with.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 8, 2013)

I need this : http://www.automobile-propre.com/voitures/renault-twizy-ze/  ( electric vehicle )

  	AND this :

http://www.suchablog.com/renault-wind


----------



## cindypltnm81 (Jun 8, 2013)

mosha010 said:


> My first car was a Honda. Those things last forever   -Emma


 My first vehicle was my Toyota Tundra 2005! It was my baby!! But gas guzzler.


----------



## Richelle83 (Jun 8, 2013)

2005 Chevy Cobalt. I call her Blue Betty, she was my first car too.


----------



## cindypltnm81 (Jun 8, 2013)

kimbunney said:


> 2001 Saturn, before I start working at a car dealership I use to dislike my car but once I started working here so many people have old cars and they are so into fixing them up no matter the brand. I'm around cars all day I love it! I don't desire a new car my next car will be something used because I want something to play around with.


That's great your into fixing cars as well. I think it's a trait us women need to posses with car ownership


----------

